# loquedu



## morenita3

Bonjour à tous, 
Je cherche désespérément un équivalent en anglais pour le mot "loquedu", qui est un terme assez péjoratif pour désigner quelqu'un de mal habillé et / ou minable. J'avais pensé partir sur la base de "rags" (guenilles), comme "loques" en français, mais je ne trouve rien. 
Des idées ? 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

scruffy, ragged, dishevelled or flea-bitten are adjectives; or for a person ?    -- tramp ? ragamuffin (only for young people and from Oliver Twist)?   

Perhaps you have to combine two words = scruffy yob, ragged lout, dishevelled nonentity, messy ragamuffin.


PS my keyboard doesn't like dishevelled or dis-hevelled  ?????  - it really means hair and clothes all over the place - from the French "dis-haired".

"


----------



## pickarooney

Il faut obligatoirement que ce soit un nom ou on peut tourner en adjectif?

there's no 'c' in dishevelled.


----------



## morenita3

Merci pour vos suggestions ! Je précise que c'est un texte censé se dérouler dans l'antiquité, donc il faudrait un terme pas trop récent ni "jeune". Il me faudrait un nom commun, ou bien un adjectif associé à un nom. 
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pickarooney

_Ragamuffin _is probably as close as you'll get in that case.


----------



## Laurent2018

..."like a scarecrow"


----------



## joelooc

Il y a le très classique "loser"qui est l'image intemporelle du tocard


----------



## jetset

Dans les trois sens possibles de la définition (f_ou/bizarre, misérable/méprisable/laid, sournois/dangereux_) il n'y a pas de notion de tenue vestimentaire.
LOQUEDU : Définition de LOQUEDU

A *hillbilly*?


----------



## Laurent2018

Donc: on a besoin de contexte, puisqu'il y a au moins trois sens, et, effectivement, aucune allusion à l'aspect vestimentaire!!


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

scruffy little urchin - ragamuffin -   both young and dirty and dishevelled.


----------



## morenita3

En réalité, je tenais la définition de ce site, où il est question de tenue vestimentaire : loquedu — Wiktionnaire
Mais en effet, j'aurais dû me fier au cnrtl, comme à mon habitude. J'ai très peu de contexte, mais "loquedu" serait en effet plutôt à prendre au sens de personne méprisable, finalement. 
Merci à tous et désolée pour la fausse piste.


----------



## Nicomon

Si ça peut aider à trouver un équivalent anglais, j'ai trouvé ce qui suit, en plus des définitions du CNRTL :


> *UN LOQUEDU*
> Un pauvre diable, un miséreux. Le mot n'est pas d'un usage fréquent.
> Tous les *loquedus* de Paris passent un jour ou I'autre par I'Armée du Salut.
> Origine : Années 1930. Le mot est ressenti comme un dérivé de loqueteux, mais il est sans rapport avec ce dernier.
> II s'agit du largongi de toqué (un peu fou) : loquetu.


 Et aussi : 





> Terme de mépris : nul, minable, laid, pas beau, vilain, en loques, misérable, client sans importance, sans argent ; (méchant) ; (clochard)


D'accord avec Laurent qu'il faudrait le contexte.   Avec un seul mot, on peut jouer longtemps aux devinettes. 

*Ajout :* Je n'avais pas lu le dernier post de morenita3. On attend toujours le contexte, par exemple la phrase dans laquelle le mot « loquedu » parait, et celles qui l'entourent.


----------



## wildan1

pickarooney said:


> _Ragamuffin _is probably as close as you'll get in that case.


To me _ragamuffin _is only used to describe poorly dressed, possibly dirty, children (similar to _urchin_). It has a bit of tenderness to it, so it would not be used in a very negative context.

For an adult, you could use _tatterdemalion._


----------



## morenita3

wildan1 said:


> To me _ragamuffin _is only used to describe poorly dressed, possibly dirty, children (similar to _urchin_). It has a bit of tenderness to it, so it would not be used in a very negative context.
> 
> For an adult, you could use _tatterdemalion._



Un peu plus loin dans mon texte, je trouve le mot "loqueteux". Votre suggestion conviendra parfaitement !

Merci beaucoup à tous pour votre contribution.


----------



## Nicomon

On n'a toujours pas la phrase contexte, que tu sembles refuser de donner.
Tu as écrit toi même _personne méprisable_ au post 11. Je t'invite à relire l'origine de  _loquedu_  citée au post 12, où on précise que ce n'est pas dérivé de _loqueteux. 

Tatterdemalion_ traduit _loqueteux_.


> *tatterdemalion*
> _noun_
> A person wearing ragged or tattered clothing:
> ragamuffin, scarecrow.


 Je ne mettrais pas deux fois le même mot en anglais pour deux mots différents en français.  À mon avis il faut le côté _minable_ / _tocard _de _loquedu. _  Le _loser_  de joelooc est plus proche de ce sens étymologique (trois autres sources, pour tenter de te convaincre) : 





> - *LOQUEDU* .'! n. m. ; adj. 1. Viendrait de l'expression loc-du-toc , qui signifie toqué et tocard (voir ces mots).
> Par extension, est devenu une injure pour désigner un personnage nul, minable, pas beau.
> - Mais « locdu » est un terme d'argot (plus généralement orthographié « *loquedu* » ) qui se dit d'un individu méprisable et dangereux, issu par la déformation du largonji de toqué, sous la forme loque-du-toc, abrégé en *loquedu*.
> - Apocope de loc-du-toc, forme largonji de toqué, et tocard (GR) /
> 1935 : fou, timbré d'après ESN (GR) /


  Dans le sens _minable_, il y aurait peut-être  _maggot / worm / wretch_ ?  
Ou si ça te semble plus proche de _clochard _dans le contexte _= _ _bum _/ _hobo / tramp _?

Suggestions faites sans conviction.


----------



## jetset

Sinon, dans le sens "misérable" il y a_ destitute_ dans son acception  "without  means  of  subsistence;  lacking  food,  clothing,  and  shelter".


----------



## morenita3

Je veux bien donner la phrase dans son intégralité, même si selon moi elle n'apporte hélas rien de plus au contexte.
Deux personnes marchent dans la rue et la première dit à la seconde : "Regarde-les, ces loquedus !" Mais rien ne précise à qui elles font référence précisément, donc cela reste flou pour moi.
Plus tard, ces mêmes personnes disent : "notre pays va être envahi de loqueteux". Je pensais donc opter pour deux termes différents : "scums", comme quelqu'un me l'a suggéré, pour "loquedus", et "ragged people" ou "tatterdemalions" pour "loqueteux".


----------



## wildan1

morenita3 said:


> "scums", comme quelqu'un me l'a suggéré,


Le terme _scum _pourrait effectivement convenir d'après le contexte donné, mais  _scum _est indénombrable (non-count)  ; il n'y a pas de pluriel.


----------



## Dazza

Yes a scumbag... vagabond... sometimes a weirdo.


----------



## morenita3

wildan1 said:


> Le terme _scum _pourrait effectivement convenir d'après le contexte donné, mais  _scum _est indénombrable (non-count)  ; il n'y a pas de pluriel.



Oh, merci de m'avoir évité de faire une erreur !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci d'avoir donné la phrase contexte, et désolée de ne pas avoir trouvé la bonne solution.

_Scum _est l'équivalent anglais de _ racaille. _
Copié de ces pages :
Scum definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary
French Translation of “scum” | Collins English-French Dictionary


> 1. plural noun
> If you refer to people as scum, you are expressing your feelings of dislike and disgust for them.
> [informal, disapproval]
> 
> (pejorative, informal) (= people) racaille f
> They’re scum. Ce sont de la racaille.
> the scum of the earth la lie de l’humanité


 Aussi extrait du dico de WR :  scum - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


_figurative, pejorative, invariable_ (worthless person) (_figuré, familier, péjoratif_)ordure, pourriture _nf_(_dénombrable ou indénombrable_)racaille _nf_


J'ai aussi pensé à *lowlife, *mais je ne suis ni anglophone, ni certaine de comprendre le sens réel voulu dans :
_Regarde-les, ces loquedus. _Si tu combines _lowlife scum_ ou (pire) _scum maggot, _là c'est vraiment péjoratif. 





> Senate Armed Services Committee Chairman John McCain has kicked protesters out of a budget hearing, calling them "*low-life scum*."


----------



## Laurent2018

Je signale à toutes fins utiles que le Wiktionnaire donne une définition "populaire" de loquedu: personne en haillons; et une définition "argotique" qui reprend plus ou moins les sens du cnrtl.
Sans doute qu'avec les termes "miteux" ou "minable" (shabby) on se trouve dans un péjoratif modéré; racaille et ordure vont clairement plus loin (personnes malfaisantes, dangereuses). Doit-on suivre cette piste?
Par ailleurs "loquedu" apparaît légèrement anachronique, puisque la scène se déroule dans l'Antiquité...


----------



## Nicomon

Laurent2018 said:


> Par ailleurs "loquedu" apparaît légèrement anachronique, puisque la scène se déroule dans l'Antiquité...


  Je pense comme toi.  Je ne l'ai pas relevé, mais j'ai été surprise de lire « antiquité » au post 4, après avoir lu que « loquedu » - dont le sens diffère de « loqueteux » - daterait du début du 20e siècle  (1930).
D'accord aussi que le sens _racaille_  est peut-être un peu... trop.      
En lisant _regarde_ en début de phrase, on pense plus à l'apparence.

À moins d'ajouter _pathetic_ au _loser_ de joelooc pour le sens _tocard _ou _raté/minable _?
Sinon je reviens à _bum/tramp_ pour le sens _clodo/guenillou. _Comme dans ces exemples :   





> - "Look at those *bums *and that poor, starving dog,” says an old man, purposely loud enough for us to hear.
> - “Look at those *bums, *living off the state and not working. Where do they get the money to buy the beer?”
> _- _Look at those *tramps *who are wandering in the streets. They have no homes, no wives, no children and no work.
> - Look at those *tramps *lying on the grass in that beautiful park, which should be devoted to little children and their nurses and to ladies and others who would more properly fit the surroundings.


  Si vous me dites que _bums_  vous fait tout de suite penser à_ buttocks_... ça ne marchera pas. 
*Note* :   Je viens de remarquer que guillaume a suggéré _tramp _dès le post 2.


----------



## Laurent2018

Nicomon said:


> En lisant _regarde_ en début de phrase, on pense plus à l'apparence.



Et il est donc prudent d'utiliser un terme qui ne relève pas du subjectif (ce qui est déjà le cas de "loser"): les observateurs ne posent pas de jugement de valeur dénigrant (même si probablement, ils n'en pensent pas moins).
Bien sûr, ce n'est que mon avis!


----------



## Nicomon

Les diverses suggestions serviront peut-être un jour à des lecteurs qui voudraient traduire _*loquedu(s)*_ vers l'anglais dans un autre contexte que celui de morenita3.   

Pour moi _loser_ est nettement moins péjoratif que _scum,  _mais mon choix personnel serait_ bum  / tramp. _
Cela dit,  ce n'est pas à moi de choisir et j'ai déjà passé trop de temps sur ce fil. Je vais jouer ailleurs.


----------



## morenita3

Merci encore à tous pour votre participation et vos propositions. Il s'avère que l'anachronisme était apparemment intentionnel de la part de l'auteur.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Layabouts, street trash, useless bums, down-and-outs, losers, beggars, tramps, scumbags  ---- there are plenty of pejorative phrases for these "loquedous" -   ….. if you want to "age" them, ragamuffins are street "kids", bums etc can be any age! … and bums/scum/scumbags/trash are fairly strongly negative whereas the other phrases are more sympathetic to these down-and-outs.


----------



## pickarooney

wildan1 said:


> To me _ragamuffin _is only used to describe poorly dressed, possibly dirty, children (similar to _urchin_). It has a bit of tenderness to it, so it would not be used in a very negative context.
> 
> For an adult, you could use _tatterdemalion._


I've never heard of tatterdemalion but it might just be my favourite word now. I've never considered raggamuffin to be child-specific or tender, but I might be conflating the British and Jamaican meanings.


----------



## pickarooney

Nicomon said:


> Je pense comme toi.  Je ne l'ai pas relevé, mais j'ai été surprise de lire « antiquité » au post 4, après avoir lu que « loquedu » - dont le sens diffère de « loqueteux » - daterait du début du 20e siècle  (1930).
> D'accord aussi que le sens _racaille_  est peut-être un peu... trop.
> En lisant _regarde_ en début de phrase, on pense plus à l'apparence.
> 
> À moins d'ajouter _pathetic_ au _loser_ de joelooc pour le sens _tocard _ou _raté/minable _?
> Sinon je reviens à _bum/tramp_ pour le sens _clodo/guenillou. _Comme dans ces exemples :     Si vous me dites que _bums_  vous fait tout de suite penser à_ buttocks_... ça ne marchera pas.
> *Note* :   Je viens de remarquer que guillaume a suggéré _tramp _dès le post 2.



Il y a vraiment une grosse différence selon si on traduit en anglais nord-américain ou ouest-européen.
Tandis que 'bum' peut s'utiliser pour désigner un clochard aux USA il est souvent utilisé pour décrire quelqu'un sans valeur, par exemple un adversaire 'facile' à la boxe. En Europe, bum c'est surtout pour les fesses.

En contrepartie, 'tramp' en Europe c'est bien un clochard (voyageur) mais signifie plutôt 'salope' outre-Atlantique.


----------

